# Your video games OTP?



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 20, 2015)

Otherwise known as "One True Pairing." Whether it's a couple that's already canon or that you believe in your mind would make a great couple.

My OTP tends to change with every other new game I play. Some of my previous ones have been Seifer and Quistis (FFVIII), Mia Fey and Diego Armando (Phoenix Wright), Phoenix Wright and Maya Fey, Hiro and Lucia (Lunar: Eternal Blue)...

My current fav pairing is Ringabel and Edea Lee from Bravely Default. Don't wanna spoil anything for anyone who has yet to play this game or who knows nothing about these characters, but Oh. Em. Gee.



Spoiler



When the game first shows that Alternis Dim and Ringabel are the same person, I was like, "OMFG WHAT!" And then to find out that Ringabel is the Alternis of one of the worlds that Airy already destroyed. The fact that while reading through his journal, the main tidbit that he latched onto was Edea...even though he went about things in the worst way possible, he loves her. It doesn't matter if it's "his" Edea or the Edea of another world, it doesn't lessen how much she means to him. I just...so much d'awww.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

Sora and Kairi (Kingdom Hearts Series)
Roxas and Xion (Kingdom Hearts Series)
Sonic and Amy (Sonic Series)


----------



## Tao (Feb 20, 2015)

Solid Snake and Crash Bandicoot.

It would at least make a semi decent sitcom.


"One loves boxes and stealth, the other...not so much! Stay tuned for 'Snakey and the Bandicoot'!"


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

Me and Junpei from Persona 3
Me and Vincent from Catherine
Me and Jeanne from Bayonetta


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 21, 2015)

Wario and treasure, _duh_... best otp


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Me and Wario from Super Me & Wario Land 1 & 2


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 21, 2015)

Taric and Ezreal in League of Legends are my OTP. I ship them so much.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 21, 2015)

Me and Aigis from Persona 3. I love me some robot ladies ~ ♥

But no, uh. Tales of Xillia: If the age gap weren't so huge I'd be 100% behind Alvin/Jude or Alvin/Leia (or OT3 Alvin/Jude/Leia aww yiss) but since canon ages put them like a decade apart, no, dat gross. I mean, Jude and Leia's canon ages make no sense whatsoever, all things considered, but that's another discussion for another time. LUDGER/HAPPINESS WOULD BE NICE THO

I never thought Fran and Balthier (FF12) were like, a romantic couple, so they're like a platonic OTP for me

Persona 4 had Kanji and Naoto and I initially thought I'd love them *together* since I love them as individual characters, but it just doesn't click for me. Yosuke/trashcans p4 otp


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 21, 2015)

Trauma Team: Me X Rosalia is the OTOTP.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2015)

Sonic and Tails. I'm sorry, but it's obvious to me that Tails is obsessed with Sonic and ultimately wants to be with him.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 22, 2015)

these two have never been in the same game but: STARFY AND KIRBY!! omg when i was like seven i used to draw them together lol, i don't think either of them even have a gender lol, but i think they would very cute/perfect together


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 22, 2015)

When I was very very small, I always thought Birdo and Yoshi were together! I don't really have any now.


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 24, 2015)

Feloreena said:


> Taric and Ezreal in League of Legends are my OTP. I ship them so much.



yessss!  I believe they are doing a taric rework soon he is going to be more "manly" not really lol.  Draven and Draven from league of legends.


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 24, 2015)

Shakarian! (Mass Effect)


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 24, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Hiro and Lucia (Lunar: Eternal Blue)...
> 
> My current fav pairing is Ringabel and Edea Lee from Bravely Default.



*You have great taste.*


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 24, 2015)

The fairy queen x Link (Wind Waker)


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 24, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> *You have great taste.*



XD


----------



## kzulfiani (Feb 25, 2015)

My favorite otp are maya x nick (Phoenix wright), female mc x shinjiro (Persona 3 P) and tidus x yuna (FF X)


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 25, 2015)

Ryu and Ken.


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

Ema Sky and Miles Edgeworth (Phoenix Wright)


----------



## Flop (Feb 25, 2015)

Nathan Drake and Elena Fischer <3


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 27, 2015)

Flop said:


> Nathan Drake and Elena Fischer <3



Can't believe I forgot about them. Elena's wonderful. I'm a Chloe gal myself but I don't think she's quite right for Drake.


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2015)

Number one has got to be Tidus and Yuna from _Final Fantasy X_. <3

Others:

Hope and Vanille from _Final Fantasy XIII_. 
Axel and Roxas from the _Kingdom Hearts_ games.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't ship.

*crowd gasps*

Unless it's Toad and Toadette!!

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Allycat (Mar 1, 2015)

Ellie and Riley

If you haven't played Last of Us, what are you still doing here? It's amazing. It's a zombie-apo that is set twenty years after outbreak. It's amazing. One of my favorite games of all time.

...... and waluigi and luigi


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh! I cannot believe I forgot about Zidane and Garnet from FFIX. Those two are so unbelievably adorable.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 1, 2015)

Loved Edea and Ringabel. Tbh, the game was really boring to me when it wasn't focusing on their relationship (prolly cuz I couldn't stand Agnes). Someone else mentioned Balthier and Fran. I love those two. And, I also like Lightning and Hope as a pair despite never playing FFXIII or its sequels.

I'm really drawing a blank here, which is odd since I ship a LOT. Zelda and Link from Wind Waker is adorable. I have a bad habit of pairing Smash Bros characters too since I do a lot of team matches with my sister and friends oops.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 1, 2015)

Mioki said:


> Loved Edea and Ringabel. Tbh, the game was really boring to me when it wasn't focusing on their relationship (prolly cuz I couldn't stand Agnes).



OMG, I know, right? Anytime there was a party chat involving those two, I was like SQUEE! And Anges...I just want to choke her. Tiz is okay, but pretty bland imo. Edea and Ringabel made that game awesome for me.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 1, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> OMG, I know, right? Anytime there was a party chat involving those two, I was like SQUEE! And Anges...I just want to choke her. Tiz is okay, but pretty bland imo. Edea and Ringabel made that game awesome for me.



This post couldn't be any more accurate. I was so infatuated by Tiz before I got the game, then when I played he was so boring and ughhh. Not to mention his crush on Agnes really degraded him.
But yeah, the Edea/Ringabel ship was definitely the highlight of the game for me, if not Ringabel himself. Was a real let down that Bravely Second doesn't seem to feature them.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 1, 2015)

Well Edea is confirmed to be in Bravely Second...which is great news. It'd be amazingly fantastic news if they announced Ringabel to be in it too.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

Link X Midna

Link's an elf and Midna's a goblin.
They're perfect ok, their children would be highly educated adults...that're Elflin's!

Also Captain Falcon and Ganondorf as a father-son relationship.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 1, 2015)

n64king said:


> Me and Junpei from Persona 3
> Me and Vincent from Catherine
> Me and Jeanne from Bayonetta



Vincent? why?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 1, 2015)

SigmaxPhi from Virtue's Last Reward is awesome, but it gets kinda weird near the end for reasons of which will not be explained in order to avoid spoilers.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 2, 2015)

Wii Fit TrainerxLink.

My #1 gamer OTP.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 2, 2015)

Pit and Ike.
Floor ice cream bros!


----------



## Mioki (Mar 3, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Pit and Ike.
> Floor ice cream bros!



Yes. Or Marth and Ike.
I regret nothing.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 3, 2015)

Captain Toad & Toadette.... omg


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

Zelda x herself because she don't need no man (Twilight Princess Zelda tho)


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 5, 2015)

Feloreena said:


> Taric and Ezreal in League of Legends are my OTP. I ship them so much.



I second this ship AHAHAHAHAH, they're perfect for eachother LOL


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 5, 2015)

Ness x Lucas, fight me.

Also, I've been geeking out over Samus x Megaman as of late *blushes forever*

Got a thing for Toon Link x Villager, too.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 6, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> Ness x Lucas, fight me.
> 
> Also, I've been geeking out over Samus x Megaman as of late *blushes forever*
> 
> Got a thing for Toon Link x Villager, too.



I saw this the other day and was all d'awww. Fanart is a great thing sometimes.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Pokemon trainers Hugh and Rosa.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't recall whether I mentioned it earlier or not, but in case I didn't... since I've got Disgaea on the brain today:

Fenrich and Valvatorez from Disgaea 3. Come on. That **** was canon, I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe it'll change when I inevitably play Lunar: EB again, but Ringabel x Edea are my #1 OTP right now. OMG THEY'RE SO CUTE TOGETHER. Their banter and all of their party chat interactions...my heart can't take it! Please please please put Ringabel in Bravely Second, Squeenix!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Iffy x Vert. Pretty much confirmed in ReBirth 1 too lol


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 10, 2015)

My skyrim character: Candice x her husband Dimitri. God. Those two are the loves of my life.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Ness x Porky UHHH MARIO X PEACH UM


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

Vishnal and the main girl character from Rune Factory 4. <3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 17, 2015)

I also ship Hatty Hattington (from BattleBlock Theater) and Isabelle, thanks to Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 17, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Me and Aigis from Persona 3. I love me some robot ladies ~ ♥


OHOHO INFINITIKITTEN KNOWS

And Sully & Stahl from FE13! Both of them are spectacular characters. I love everybody in that game to be honest but those two as a couple are very, very cute in terms of dynamic and what they mean to each other. Lon'qu's supports with near everyone are all worthy of high tier battleships but I ain't going to lie I love that man too much to fully endorse him with anyone other than the femMU couughhs.

Copper having a one sided crush on Isabelle in ACNL also strikes me as exceptionally cute. N x Touko/Touya in Gen V of Pokemon is definitely a favorite. And of course, Link x Zelda in all timelines because I'm a sucker for love stories that span different ages and dimensions or something. heheh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 17, 2015)

Scout's in a love SQUARE with Fem-Scout, Ms. Pauling, and TF2 Fangirl Dawn.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 14, 2015)

OMG I can't believe I forgot Zidane and Garnet from FFIX. Those two are so adorable together...


----------



## TofuIdol (Apr 19, 2015)

Rise x Narukami (Persona 4)
Sora x Kairi (Kingdom Hearts)
Milla x Jude (Tales of Xillia)


----------



## sunny- (Apr 20, 2015)

patricia and marie (skullgirls) <3


----------



## kittencat (Apr 21, 2015)

I was actually thinking about Bravely Default too when I clicked on this, but I'm going to go with the classic Wario and Waluigi. Wah wah wah

I really like Tiz and Agn?s together, as well as Donnel and Lissa from FE13. Also Souji and Yosuke much?


----------



## Tremens (Apr 21, 2015)

kittencat said:


> Also Souji and Yosuke much?



yeeeeee

I have so many video game OTPs i could spend a whole day talking about my dragon age ones alone...


----------



## Android (Apr 21, 2015)

This is actually my favorite thing ever.


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 21, 2015)

Draven x Sona ;-; From League of legends
poor sona xD


Spoiler: Somecute couple drawing by Zulidoodles


----------



## lazuli (Apr 21, 2015)

roxas x sea salt ice cream (kh: every game hes in)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 21, 2015)

kittencat said:


> but I'm going to go with the classic Wario and Waluigi. Wah wah wah


You know wha it's at B)


----------



## superblooper (Apr 22, 2015)

BowserxPeach!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenix Wright x Iris


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 23, 2015)

superblooper said:


> BowserxPeach!



Yeahhh...we all know she gets kidnapped on purpose.


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Batman x Catwoman 
Harley Quinn x Deadpool 
Poison Ivy x Plantman
Hehehehehehehe


----------



## Mioki (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been feelin PromptoxNoctis lately. Dunno if it'll be a ship though, gotta play the game first. C'mon already FFXV...


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 9, 2015)

Roxas and Axel from Kingdom Hearts!!! Their little love story in 358/2 Days was so cute it was impossible not to ship them. Their romantic little ice cream dates just made it so obvious lol!


----------



## Ramza (May 9, 2015)

Guest 284 and Shuttle Loop from Roller Coaster Tycoon


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 9, 2015)

superblooper said:


> BowserxPeach!



I'm not gonna lie, while I may possibly have multiple OTP's, BowserxPeach is probably the most prevalent of all (mostly because all the dilly-dally about the Koopalings and whatnot, as well as implications into the entire kidnapping mechanism that could actually make lots of sense). Nintendo might not ever expand on it, but that isn't a bad thing due to the fanfiction potential. There's so much room for expansion and explanations it's like a writer's hot spring!


----------



## Pheenic (May 9, 2015)

Link/Ilia (OTP OF ALL OTPS)
Narumitsu (Phoenix Wright and Miles Edgeworth)
Shulk/Fiora
Shad/Ashei
Sharla/Reyn


----------



## starlark (May 9, 2015)

Daniel + Justine
or, you know
Daniel + Alexander


----------



## Ramza (May 9, 2015)

Me and half the cast from Dead Or Alive 5


----------



## Black Lilies (May 9, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, while I may possibly have multiple OTP's, BowserxPeach is probably the most prevalent of all (mostly because all the dilly-dally about the Koopalings and whatnot, as well as implications into the entire kidnapping mechanism that could actually make lots of sense). Nintendo might not ever expand on it, but that isn't a bad thing due to the fanfiction potential. There's so much room for expansion and explanations it's like a writer's hot spring!


----------



## Pharaoh (May 9, 2015)

Count Bleck and Timpani. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Black Lilies said:


> I'm not gonna lie, while I may possibly have multiple OTP's, BowserxPeach is probably the most prevalent of all (mostly because all the dilly-dally about the Koopalings and whatnot, as well as implications into the entire kidnapping mechanism that could actually make lots of sense). Nintendo might not ever expand on it, but that isn't a bad thing due to the fanfiction potential. There's so much room for expansion and explanations it's like a writer's hot spring!



Heh, there's a really cute fanfic that makes this pairing awesome, called Change of Heart. Ever read it?


----------



## soda (May 9, 2015)

Hawke/Fenris from DA2 brah Anders is mage trash


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 10, 2015)

Loverivalshipping -BrendanxWally- (Pokemon series)
Sonaze -SonicxBlaze- (Sonic series)
IsabellexMayor/IsabellexK.K Slider??? -Idontevenknow- (Animal Crossing Series)


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2015)

Ditto x Kecleon


----------

